# P. teribilis Viv 24" x 18" x18"



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello,

I just wanted to show a picture of a P. teribilis Viv that I finally finished today. It's an Exo Terra 24" x 18" x 18" with an all glass top, two Jungle Dawn 11 w LED bulbs.

I used all NEHERP false bottom, substrate, plants, cork flats and rounds, Malaysian drift wood, moss, 3 coco huts and leaf litter. I seeded the Viv with springtails and Spanish Orange Isos. 

I'm thinking of putting 2 maybe 3 Mint's in here.

Any advice or thoughts on the Viv are welcome, no hard feelings if see something I need to change or do over.



Thanks,


----------



## corey.chadwick.14 (Dec 28, 2013)

Looks Great.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

corey.chadwick.14 said:


> Looks Great.


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Frog pool13 (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome! Looks great, only thing you may want to consider is possibly adding a plant or other piece of wood to the large open space in the center.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Frog pool13 said:


> Awesome! Looks great, only thing you may want to consider is possibly adding a plant or other piece of wood to the large open space in the center.


I will consider that, I do have another piece of Malaysian driftwood I could use. A few threads I read said their teribilis like to sit out in the open during the day. I'll see how they like it and then go from there.

Thanks


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

My orange terribs love open space I have for them. Sit around starin like a bunch of little creeps. I like it always visable.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

I think the center of the tank is perfect for them. They will be sitting there all the time waiting to eat.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

toostrange said:


> My orange terribs love open space I have for them. Sit around starin like a bunch of little creeps. I like it always visable.










gturmindright said:


> I think the center of the tank is perfect for them. They will be sitting there all the time waiting to eat.


Thank you for the replies, I figured that they liked an open space like that after reading about others and seeing them in person many times just sitting in wide open spaces.

Thanks

Tyler

KCCO


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

The viv looks awesome ! I agree with toostrange an open area is used often by terribilis my oranges always gather in open space near the front of their tank


----------



## pdjosey (Feb 26, 2013)

I am a big fan of a more open-middle style tank, i like it!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

That's a great job. I was looking at those co-co huts, mine can`t even fit through 
the opening anymore!
That open area is perfect for them to stand guard.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> That's a great job. I was looking at those co-co huts, mine can`t even fit through
> the opening anymore!
> That open area is perfect for them to stand guard.


I was thinking about that and if they would be able to fit through once they become adults. Mints are bigger than the orange and yellows right? At least that is what I have read. 

Thank you for the reply.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexmenke92 (Nov 19, 2013)

If you don't mind me asking, it looks like you have a kind of "rounded" display. It looks kind of like a semicircle. Am I getting that right or is it to blame on the camera or bad eyes? Point is, I really like it. It has a comforting feel…and I feel like the area would make them feel pretty cozy and safe. Just want to kind of know how you achieved the rounded look, i.e. pieces of wood, more foam, etc (if that is the case that is)


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Alexmenke92 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, it looks like you have a kind of "rounded" display. It looks kind of like a semicircle. Am I getting that right or is it to blame on the camera or bad eyes? Point is, I really like it. It has a comforting feel…and I feel like the area would make them feel pretty cozy and safe. Just want to kind of know how you achieved the rounded look, i.e. pieces of wood, more foam, etc (if that is the case that is)


Now that you mention it I see what you are talking about. When I build my viv's I design pretty much in the moment. I have an idea of what I see and go from there. This particular viv I just siliconed the background and added cork flats and rounds to create ledges and depth. Then I used great stuff (blue can) to create 3" round planters in each back corner. Then I used the great stuff to accent the background with roots and more. I covered it with brown silicone and coco fiber. 

When I was hardscaping I guess it just felt right to create it in a round fashion. I like how the coco huts are placed and the open area feels inviting, it just flows.

Here's a few pics of the background during construction.



















Thank you for the kind words





Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Very nice. Great use of the cork... lovin the open area in the middle as well. Mints would be awesome in that tank.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

eos said:


> Very nice. Great use of the cork... lovin the open area in the middle as well. Mints would be awesome in that tank.


Thanks for the kind words, I'm happy to read that everyone likes the open area. I'm going to go Friday and pick up some Mints from Black Jungle. I'm lucky enough to live 15 minutes away. 

I'll post some pics when I get them.

Thanks,

Tyler

KCCO


----------



## frogpecker (Mar 20, 2013)

This is a very nice looking viv. If you designed it "on the go" I have to say you have a creative and artistic talent for viv construction. I really like the use of cork bark and that the enclosure isn't over planted. Wait another year and it will have grown in giving you and whoever lives in it a real jungle feel.

As to the open space I agree with everybody else. You have a lot of ground cover and background cover so chances are your froggies will be comfortable out in the open. They probably just hang out there staring you down for food. 

Again: very nice job!


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

frogpecker said:


> This is a very nice looking viv. If you designed it "on the go" I have to say you have a creative and artistic talent for viv construction. I really like the use of cork bark and that the enclosure isn't over planted. Wait another year and it will have grown in giving you and whoever lives in it a real jungle feel.
> 
> As to the open space I agree with everybody else. You have a lot of ground cover and background cover so chances are your froggies will be comfortable out in the open. They probably just hang out there staring you down for food.
> 
> Again: very nice job!


Thanks so much! I really appreciate your kind words. I'm glad to hear that a lot of people think they will love the open area. I too can't wait until it grows in. I have three N. Chiquita Linda's in there and I hear that they are pup machines.

I design all my viv's on the go, but I do have a general idea of what I would like it to look based on what animal I'm building it for.

Kind regards,



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

T2theG said:


> Thanks for the kind words, I'm happy to read that everyone likes the open area. I'm going to go Friday and pick up some Mints from Black Jungle. I'm lucky enough to live 15 minutes away.
> 
> I'll post some pics when I get them.
> 
> ...


I'm lucky I don't live 15 minutes away. Haha.


----------



## froggermania23 (Jan 19, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous - wow!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

T2theG said:


> I'm going to go Friday and pick up some Mints from Black Jungle. I'm lucky enough to live 15 minutes away.


Ahh I remember you now, we had a conversation in another thread about
you living close to Black Jungle.
I`m not sure about the size difference I`ve only had Orange`s.
Again great job on that tank. They`re going to use every inch it.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Ahh I remember you now, we had a conversation in another thread about
> you living close to Black Jungle.
> I`m not sure about the size difference I`ve only had Orange`s.
> Again great job on that tank. They`re going to use every inch it.


Yep, we did talk a bit ago. Somewhere I read about mints being the larger ones, then oranges and finally yellows.

Last time we talked I was getting two fine spot leucs from Black jungle.

Thanks again!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I said it before and I'll say it again -- I'm lucky I don't live that close to black jungle!!

I love the tank, looks even better than the variabilis build The terribs will do great with the open space and it is definitely going to make a cool display! 

Keep us updated man

John

Edit: I have heard that the mints are larger as well, but I can't confirm it personally as mine are still juvies.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

FroggyKnight said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again -- I'm lucky I don't live that close to black jungle!!
> 
> I love the tank, looks even better than the variabilis build The terribs will do great with the open space and it is definitely going to make a cool display!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words about the builds. I'm glad I decided to have an nice open space for them to stand guard. 

I'll keep you updated with plenty of pics.

Thanks,

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

FroggyKnight said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again -- I'm lucky I don't live that close to black jungle!!


I`ll be seeing them Sunday, I`ll tell em you said hi.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> I`ll be seeing them Sunday, I`ll tell em you said hi.



Actually, I still haven't made a single order through them yet. I just haven't had the chance to, but I am thinking of getting a few plants through them after it warms up.

Why do you torture me like this p)? There is no good store for darts here in Washington....

John


----------



## brog32 (Oct 28, 2005)

Love the design! You have a great eye and talent. I noticed that you mentioned having a full glass top. Wondering if you have a fan because in my experience air-plants will rot without proper ventilation. They look great in there don't want you to lose them.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

brog32 said:


> Love the design! You have a great eye and talent. I noticed that you mentioned having a full glass top. Wondering if you have a fan because in my experience air-plants will rot without proper ventilation. They look great in there don't want you to lose them.


I've been thinking about that too. My other viv's have 1" vents and the air plants do fine. I'm just going to have to watch them, I have no fan inside for circulation. I do however, run a small fan pointed at the front of the viv that pushes air in from the front vent. It won't be enough, but I'll keep an eye on them. 

Thanks for looking out though. 😁

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Mints are bigger than oranges & yellows, I keep the later and know friends who have mints & they are strapping beasts when full grown. I've been thinking of getting a group of them, but at present I'm suppressing my frog acquiring addiction  but my history proves I'm crappy self control


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

bristles said:


> I'm suppressing my frog acquiring addiction  but my history proves I'm crappy self control


Ditto

John


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Here are some pictures of the Mints in this viv. 







Here is a pic of a Chiquita Linda that bloomed.



Thanks!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Now, that's what I`m talkin about Tyler. I love the leaf litter also.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Now, that's what I`m talkin about Tyler. I love the leaf litter also.


Thank you very much. I'm very happy with how this viv has turned out. 

I'm getting ready to do a new 18" cube exo for my fine spot leucs and then redo my 18" cube exo for my azureus. I love building these viv's and watching the frogs and plants flourish.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

Looks awesome! Your Mints are gonna love it. But they are eatin machines! Hope you got extra flies. My oranges are my favorite of all my frogs no fear what so ever.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

toostrange said:


> Looks awesome! Your Mints are gonna love it. But they are eatin machines! Hope you got extra flies. My oranges are my favorite of all my frogs no fear what so ever.


Thanks, I've got plenty of flies and I also picked up some phoenix worms for a treat every couple of weeks. Mine are still a little skittish, not much, but they are still adjusting. They've been in for only about two weeks now, they all have their posts where they stand guard.


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

It took mine 2or3 weeks to adjust,but once they did I never have to look to hard to find them. Just stare at me with those little black feed me eyes.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

toostrange said:


> It took mine 2or3 weeks to adjust,but once they did I never have to look to hard to find them. Just stare at me with those little black feed me eyes.


Mine all have picked out their spots. I just can't wait to see them when they are older. Most of my frogs are all 5 to 6 months. I enjoy getting them fairly young and watching them grow and flourish, the plants as well.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Gorgeous tank and gorgeous frogs!


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

rigel10 said:


> Gorgeous tank and gorgeous frogs!


Thank you very much.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------

